# Echinodorus Tennellus carpetting in sand (low tech tank)?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

If I use root tabs and dose ferts but no CO2, can echinodorus tennellus carpet in sand? I have medium light (combination of T5 and Phillips daylight bulbs) in a 25 gallon tank. Also, would it grow under shade like under the overhand of driftwood? I'm just curious because one side of my tank is planting substrate and one side is just sand with root tabs (In my original layout, I thought I wouldn't be planting in the sanded side).


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

It is a good idea to use something like tabs but do not expect fast growth without co2. Best growth will also be achieved with a nutritious substrate.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You may not may not get a carpet depending on how patient you are. Even with CO2 and ADA it'll take a month to carpet a small tank. In sand without CO2 it might take years. It'll grow shade as it doesn't need that much light, but once again, the growth will be so slow without CO2 that it would be barely noticeable.


----------

